# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А не построить ли нам ПАК ФА?

## MAX

Вот думаю, не построить ли мне ПАК ФА Т-50. Все к этому распологает. :Wink: 
У кого какие мысли будут по этому поводу? 
Эх, давно я не строил отечественных самолетов на полочку.  :Biggrin:

----------


## alekom

А из кого ты собираешься его делать??)) Не ужели из звезды?
Крашенный или первый полет?? А забабахай двоечку!! 
Створки основных стоек получше посмотри всё таки...

----------


## MAX

Звезду, говоришь. :Biggrin:  Нет, это для энтузиастов. Мы пойдем своим путем. Как говорится - "сборка от автора". "Резин - Магазин" рулит. А вот кабинку я туда запихну от НеОмеги, под Звезду которая. Входит она, кстати, с минимальными подпилами. Ну а все остальные доделки будут по ходу пьесы.
Завтра что-нибудь уже пекажу.

----------


## Nazar

> Завтра что-нибудь уже пекажу.


Пекажи пекажи. :Biggrin: 
А лучше ресскажи, когда Як-130 будет готовченко?

----------


## rotfront

> Пекажи пекажи.
> А лучше ресскажи, когда Як-130 будет готовченко?


Ага, и не только ЯК-130! 
...ну там, например 21УМ, или там ЯК-30/32...

----------


## MAX

Да, мальчики! Разучились вы ждать. :Biggrin: 
Су-27 от Трумпа солько ждем? И ничего, никто не умер, пока. Зато как прекрасен миг встречи с чем-то очень желанным! Ну и хорошая модель, как хорошее вино - должна быть выдержанной и дорогой (сердцу).
Все будет. По крайней мере, вы все тут, узнаете об этом первыми. :Wink: 
Но эта ветка, всетаки, не о Як-130. Ближе к теме, коллеги.

----------


## MAX

Ну, надеюсь, модель Т-50 от "Резин - Магазин" особо представлять не надо. Думаю, что все уже видели и отдельные детали и декаль, и в сборе.
Переходим непосредственно к сборке.
Вот что получается в первом приближении с кабиной. Скрестил родные детали со смоляной кабиной Т-50 от НеОмеги для "Звезды". В принципе, ничего сложного. Кое-где чуть подпилить, отрезать и приклеить.

----------


## kfmut

> Ну, надеюсь, модель Т-50 от "Резин - Магазин" особо представлять не надо. Думаю, что все уже видели и отдельные детали и декаль, и в сборе.


Максим, а можно осветить вопрос что было исправлено в наборе РМ после различных дискуссий на различных сайтах? :-)

----------


## MAX

Да и это, вроде, уже обсуждели и показывали.
Была исправленна спина и вкладывается новая декаль. На верхней поверхности исправили и добавили мелкие сеточки. Стойки шасси давно подправили. Еще до второго тиража.

----------


## Nazar

Макс, а помнишь был разговор, на тему, что предусматривалась возможность, купить одну спину новую, тем кто покупал первое издание, просто у меня товарищ хочет прикупить новый ПАК-ФА и спину к старому.

----------


## MAX

Нет, таких обещаний небыло. Точно.
Вопрос такой задавался, но на него сразу был отрицательный ответ. 
Там спину эту править - два часа времени. Так еще и можно более "правильно" выправить. Как сам моделист это видит. :Wink:

----------


## kfmut

> Да и это, вроде, уже обсуждели и показывали.
> Была исправленна спина и вкладывается новая декаль. На верхней поверхности исправили и добавили мелкие сеточки. Стойки шасси давно подправили. Еще до второго тиража.


видимо, я пропустил этот момент, а на картинке все очень хорошо видно, спасибо!

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, таких обещаний небыло. Точно.
> Вопрос такой задавался, но на него сразу был отрицательный ответ. 
> Там спину эту править - два часа времени. Так еще и можно более "правильно" выправить. Как сам моделист это видит.


Видимо я ошибся, цитату со скейла искать не буду ( возможно ее и нет ), но подобный ход, был-бы очень правильным и добавил-бы уважения к фирме, если-бы этим занимался лично я и так накосячил в первом издании, я выпустил бы спину ( по запросам ) бесплатно, как это иногда практикуется у производителей.
Ну как говориться на нет и суда нет, хотя даже с экономической точки зрения, это глупо ( хотя нет, наоборот очень умно ), отказать своим же покупателям в замене *за деньги* не качественной детали.
Я вижу только одно объяснение, купили сначала кривую деталь, ну что-же, теперь покупайте нормальную, но всем комплектом.
Максим, мне вот в принципе по барабану, но это не красиво, что вам мешает, набрать заказов у тех людей, которые купили и еще не собрали первое издание и отлить спину? Я вижу только один момент, желание заработать два раза.
Извини меня ради бога за резкость. :Frown:

----------


## rotfront

А где вообще можно эту последнюю версию набора купить? И вообще, будет гарантия, что первую версию не подсунут?

----------


## MAX

Я так понимаю, что дисскусия плавно перетекает в плоскость кто, что, и кого хотел поиметь? 
Володя, еще раз повторю. Такие вопросы об обмене возникли сразу же как показали исправленную спину. И сразу было сказано, что обмена и продажи по отдельности не будет. Хорошо это или плохо - не известно. Поскольку, кроме тебя, на меня с такими предложениями никто не выходил. Ну, а у тебя, как известно, этой модели нет - масштаб не тот. Или есть? 
Разработка и мастер этой модели обошлись слишком дорого по меркам "гаражного производства" и не зная всю кухню, наверное не стоит давать коммерческие советы. Или я не прав? Или ты думаешь у нас тут бюджет ка у Эдуарда?
Судить о "некачественной детали" тоже не совсем корректно. На ней что, присутсвуют каверны, пузыри, недоливы? Нет. С таким же успехом можно написать письмо на Звезду, например, - Вы мне новую спину на Т-50 сделайте и пришлите. А все остальное меня в вашей модели устраивает.
Так, что, Володя, оставь свой праведный гнев. Тем более, что тебе, вроде как, по барабану. 

Теперь, что касается где и какую модель можно преобрести.
Первый тираж, практически весь ушел заграницу. То, что продается сейчас - все с новой спиной и декалью. Уже давно.
Декаль хорошо бы проверять, поскольку дека для "Р-М" и "Звезды" разные, но очень похожие. На декали для "Р-М" в верхнем правом углу инструкции написано, что для "Р-М". Внимательнее!
Купить (заказать) можно в московских модельных магазинах (кроме ТМ). Например, в магазине "Хобби для всех" на Братиславкой регулярно заказывают ассортимент НеОмеги. Если у них будет твердый заказ от клиента, то как правило, в течении недели все выполняется. У других магазинов тоже есть связь с НеОмегой, но они все хитрые - торговать хотят, а денег не платить. 
Еще раз повторю - я торговлей и распространением моделей Т-50 и продукцией НеОмеги не занимаюсь. Я только сотрудничаю с НеОмегой в плане изготовления некоторых мастер-моделей.

----------


## Skylark

Если к любезно предоставленной картинке со спинами моделей Т-50 добавить фотографию, вопросы по обмену, отельной продаже становятся неактуальными. Ибо смысла в этом немного, так как новая версия спины отличается от старой минимально, что подтверждает сам автор. Это похоже на внесение изменений "малой кровью" и основную проблемную часть, а именно узость центропланной части корпуса, никак не затрагивает. Поэтому "спина" может и "новая", но называть ее "исправленной" - сознательное преувеличение...

----------


## Nazar

> Поскольку, кроме тебя, на меня с такими предложениями никто не выходил. Ну, а у тебя, как известно, этой модели нет - масштаб не тот. Или есть?


Нет Максим, нет у меня этой модели, действительно размер не мой, будь она в 48м, взял-бы не задумываясь, чеха брать не хочу, дубовый аж....
По поводу предложений, в принципе это и не мои предложения, как я выше говорил, мне по барабану ( модель не для меня ), это так скажем, просьбы тех людей, которым я, с твоей помощью, ее привозил.
Максим, еще раз, если задел, или тем более обидел, извини... :Frown:

----------


## kfmut

*Уважаемые!* Максим всего лишь любезно ответил на мой не совсем уместный в данной ветке вопрос, давайте не будем дальше развивать тему различий старых и новых отливок РМ, предлагаю лучше последить за сборкой чуть ли не третьей(!) модели пакфайтера во всем Рунете.

----------


## MAX

Хорошо! Вроде, с вопросами разобрались. Продолжим стройку.
Сегодня покрасил кабину пилота. Цвет кабины такой же, как на Су-27 - серо-голубой.
Линза прицела пока сохнет. Потом капну туда желтого лака и сделаю стекло прицела. РУС и кресло установлю в последнюю очередь.

----------


## MAX

Ну и пока кабина подсыхает взялся за каналы ВЗ. 
Немного отошел от схемы сборки м приклеил каналы ВЗ не к нижней половинке фюзеляжа, а к верхней. Сделано это затем, чтобы зашпаклевать внутренние стыки деталей каналов ВЗ. По большому счету, можно было этого не делать - в собранном виде эти стыки не просматриваются почти. Но для себя решил сделать по-красивее. :Wink: 
Ну и покрасил хромом детали первых ступеней компрессора двигателей.

----------


## alekom

> Внешне оно в таком масштабе отличается только двумя двигателями бокового разворота на заголовнике сзади. Думаю сделать их проблем нет.


Спасибо... А я ещё вижу на боковых поверхностях заголовника выштамповка в другую сторону направлена.. Это ошибка??

----------


## MAX

Не только. Заголовник другой, арматура по другому расположена. Помимо сопел разворота сверху есть сопла снизу по бокам.
На самом деле только внешне похоже на старое кресло. В деталях очень много отличий.
Кресло это К-36Д 3-5 скоро должно появиться в каталоге НеОмеги. Помимо Т-50 устанавливается еще на Як-130. Только там еще "рога" стоят для пробития остекления.

----------


## bakulinks77

Ну это-то я знаю. У меня РЭшка на него есть. :Smile:  Я с этим креслом 4 года работал.Я имел в виду что при установке на модель там почти ничего видно не будет кроме ДБРов.

----------


## MAX

Ну, это понятно. Но, заголовник совсем не похож на предыдущие, по-любому. А его-то, в любом случае, будет видно всегда. :Wink: 
В итоге - похоже на К-36Д 3-5? Вот главный вопрос. :Smile: 

С третьего раза доделал фонарь. Пришлось два раза наносить и смывать Футуру с прозрачной части. 
В отверстия в задней части фонаря вклеил мелкую сетку (ту самую через которую дул декали для ВЗ). Мера, к сожалению, вынужденная. Ничего другого придумать не смог. Дело в том, что сетка эта очень мелкая, но через нее должно быть видно небо на просвет. Именно так. При открытом фонаре через эту сетку видно небо. На моделе этого добиться получилось, но само воплощение мне не очень нравиться. Может, со временем, что-то и можно будет сделать по другому.
Механизм открытия фонаря в оригинале, конечно, посложнее, но принцип такой же. Но вот его на модели почти не видно.

----------


## MAX

Нужна помощь зала. :Wink: 
Озадачился соплами двигателей. Сами сопла будут от хасегавского Су-33. Немного модифицырованные, конечно. Форсажная камера от Су-27 ICM. Тут все просто.
Вопрос вот в чем. На первом фото длинная труба форсажной камеры. На втором - вдвое короче. Мне почему-то нравится второй вариант. На всех фото видно, что форсажная камера не сильно глубоко расположена. 
Что посоветуйте? Как лучше сделать? Как правильнее? :Confused:

----------


## vovochka

А в 1/48м видели ?

----------


## В.Марков

Отлично получается!!
Судя по фото второй вариант предпочтительнее.
Максим, а лишнего комплекта сопел нет ??  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> А в 1/48м видели ?


Видели, единственное преимущество этой модели - масштаб, а в целом, далеко не лучшая смола, с массой косяков и очень не важной собираемостью.
Лично я от покупки отказался.

----------


## MAX

> Отлично получается!!
> Судя по фото второй вариант предпочтительнее.
> Максим, а лишнего комплекта сопел нет ??


Вот и я о том же. Покороче надо.
Сопел? Нет, к сожалению. Так я чего его использую. Под Хасегаву (Су-33) Ариес сделал очень хорошие сопла в смоле. Они то и пойдут на Су-33. А Хасевские снаружи очень даже похожи на сопла Т-50. И, главное, идеально подходят по диамертру. Никаких ступенек.
При желании на Т-50 ("РМ") можно поставить ариесовские сопла (Су-33). Но они в более раскрытом положении. Тут мне показалось, что форма сужения хасевских сопел более уместна.

----------


## MAX

> А в 1/48м видели ?


Да, да. Володя все правильно сказал. Плюс к этому, ужасная обрабатываемость композита (смола + стеклоткань) из которого изготовлена модель. Дырку просверлить - проблема.
Подробнее у Виталика Репина надо пораспрашивать. Он их уже парочку на заказ делал. Ругался страшно. :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> На всех фото видно, что форсажная камера не сильно глубоко расположена. 
> Что посоветуйте? Как лучше сделать? Как правильнее?


сложный вопрос :-) то что на фото помечено красной стрелкой, это фронтовое устройство со стабилизатором пламени, корпус ФК начинается в районе пластин поворотного устройства(короче там где кончается цилиндрическая часть помеченная стрелкой), и положение icm-вской турбины низкого давления, видимо, более правильно в первом - не срезанном - варианте, если 117-ый похож на 31ФП, то с учётом наличия смесителя, развитого  кока-стекателя и стабилизатора пламени её и видно почти не будет. Схему 31ФП для наглядности прикладываю.

И если честно, то, мне кажется, что лучше взять сопло от звездинского 1.44(если по диаметру подойдёт), у него конфигурация сопла симпатиШнее будет выглядеть, только надо как-то будет доработать внешние створки.

----------


## alekom

> И если честно, то, мне кажется, что лучше взять сопло от звездинского 1.44(если по диаметру подойдёт), у него конфигурация сопла симпатиШнее будет выглядеть, только надо как-то будет доработать внешние створки.


Велик... я на своем его использовал задние части.. но резал..

----------


## MAX

Всетаки, склоняюсь к короткому варианту. В данном случае важнее визуальное сходство, а не точное копирование размеров, наверное. При "коротком" варианте за стабилизатором пламени будет просматриваться последняя ступень турбины. Визуально, это выигрышнее.

Собственно, покрасил "потроха".

----------


## MAX

Доделал сопла.
Вся покраска по такой же схеме как и красил мотогондолы.

----------


## MAX

Сопла в сборе.
Ну и установил все это дело на модель.
День прошел не просто так. :Wink:

----------


## alekom

Отлично!!! А что за пластилин?? Чё то я пропустил этот момент..

----------


## MAX

Продается в канцтоварах. Такие пластинки насеченные на небольшие квадратики. На него записки прикрепляют на стену или еще как. Это даже не пластилин, а скорее синтетическая резина. Не содержит жира, не оставляет пятен и т.п. Удобная мелочь.

----------


## Owl

> Это даже не пластилин, а скорее синтетическая резина. Не содержит жира, не оставляет пятен и т.п.


А держится на поверхности хорошо? Давление в аэрографе какое, чтоб не сдуло?

----------


## MAX

> А держится на поверхности хорошо? Давление в аэрографе какое, чтоб не сдуло?


Давление постоянное, порядка 1,5-2. Нормально держится. Как прижмешь. Еще один плюс - не теряет эластичность в зависимомти от температуры. Не, ну при минусе, конечно будет по-жосче.

----------


## MAX

Подготовил детали шасси к покраске.
На стойках приклеил арматуру гидравлики и проводки КЗА.

----------


## alekom

Здорово....!! А что за проводки??Из чего?  И как так получается, что они в плоский жгут выложены??

----------


## MAX

Это медный тонкий провод с лаковым покрытием (от того и красный такой). Уже даже не помню откуда. 
Сначало складываем проводок в 5-6 раз, собираем в пучок. Потом сжимаем пинцетом с одной стороны так чтобы проводки были в плоскости и капаем циакрином на кончик. Дальше обрезаем торец ровно и приклеиваем на стойку. Постепенно ведем этот жгут подклеивая в нужных местах. Где надо - отводим по проводку и фиксируем.
Ничего сложного.

----------


## alekom

> Это медный тонкий провод с лаковым покрытием (от того и красный такой). Уже даже не помню откуда. 
> Сначало складываем проводок в 5-6 раз, собираем в пучок. Потом сжимаем пинцетом с одной стороны так чтобы проводки были в плоскости и капаем циакрином на кончик. Дальше обрезаем торец ровно и приклеиваем на стойку. Постепенно ведем этот жгут подклеивая в нужных местах. Где надо - отводим по проводку и фиксируем.
> Ничего сложного.


Да!! Всё гениальное просто!

----------


## Nazar

> Да!! Всё гениальное просто!


Подобный способ был описан у Лагутина, правда там с его помощью предлагалось изготавливать привязные ремни.

----------


## Owl

> Не, ну при минусе, конечно будет по-жосче.


Ну при минусе красить как то не очень комфортно.. )))
Спасибо за информацию по пластилиновой резине! А есть возможность выложить фотку внешнего вида данного товара? Упаковку и содержимое. Чтоб хоть как то ориентироваться и попытаться продавцам объяснить, что собственно нужно..

----------


## Nazar

> Ну при минусе красить как то не очень комфортно.. )))
> Спасибо за информацию по пластилиновой резине! А есть возможность выложить фотку внешнего вида данного товара? Упаковку и содержимое. Чтоб хоть как то ориентироваться и попытаться продавцам объяснить, что собственно нужно..


Blue Tack купите в хорошем промтоварном магазине, типа Оби и будет Вам счастье.

----------


## MAX

> Ну при минусе красить как то не очень комфортно.. )))
> Спасибо за информацию по пластилиновой резине! А есть возможность выложить фотку внешнего вида данного товара? Упаковку и содержимое. Чтоб хоть как то ориентироваться и попытаться продавцам объяснить, что собственно нужно..


Не вопрос.

----------


## Owl

> Не вопрос.


Спасибо, теперь имею представление)))

----------


## Owl

> Blue Tack купите в хорошем промтоварном магазине, типа Оби и будет Вам счастье.


Это тоже самое, что и "офисный пластилин"?

----------


## Pepelatz

UHU Patafix самый доступный, есть в METRO.

----------


## MAX

Покрасил стойки, подкосы, створки и пр. детали, относящиеся к шасси.
В принципе, аппарат можно ставить на ножки.

----------


## MAX

Ну и не откладывая на долго.
Мы уже стоим на своих ножках. :Wink:  Все встало на свои места без проблем. Высота стоек, углы наклона  - все нормально. Осталось установить створки основных стоек.

----------


## В.Марков

Отлично смотрится!

----------


## An-Z

> .... Осталось установить створки основных стоек.


 :Rolleyes:  И кили не забыть.. Отличная модель, поздравляю!

----------


## MAX

Не, кили в самый последний момент поставлю. 
Установил створки основных стоек. Заодно (чтобы не потерять раньше времени) приклеил на свои места РУС и кресло.
На сегодня модель вот в таком виде. Теперь надо озадачиваться "шариками" КОЛСов. Но это, скорее всего, только со вторника.

----------


## MAX

Не стал ждать до вторника и сегодня, буквально за час сделал прозрачные шарики КОЛСов.
В качестве болванки использовал смоляной шарик КОЛС срезанный со спины модели и насаженный на сверло 1,5мм. Упаковочную пленку нагревал над электроплитой и обтягивал шарик вручную.
Потом отпилил микропилкой и приклеил на свои места на Футуру.

----------


## Tillman

Рождение очередного шедевра. Максим Браво! Очень качественно, красиво и реалистично.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо! Пока не будем торопиться. Финиш уже не за горами. :Wink: 

Из хасегавской металлизированной пленки сделал ленты на носовой КОЛС и окантовку сеток на створках переднего отсека и у двигателей.
Установил фонарь и кили. На левом киле приклеил хвостовой АНО.
Вот, что мы имеем на сегодня.
Осталось ПВД с датчиками КЗА, резервные ПВД, датчики в носовой части и две антенны "свой - чужой". Еще, хотелось бы поставить лестницу, но она еще в пути. Надеюсь, что на следующей неделе приедет.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Красиво !!! :Eek: 
Максим,а кто такая Хасевская металлизированная пленка ??? :Confused:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Xорошая работа!  :Eek:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо! Но, все равно, подождите хвалить. :Wink: 

Это именно пленка, а не фольга. Немного тянется, что позволяет обтягивать что-то с двойной кривизной поверхности. Достаточно тонкая. В общем, мне понравилось с ней работать. Только дороговастая. Один листик, порядка 20$ стоит. А он не большой.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Понял,спасибо ! Так она еще и самоклейкая по всей видимости.

----------


## MAX

Да, именно самоклейка. Держится нормально.

Ковыряюсь с ПВД и датчиками. Собственно, все уже сделал. Осталось установить.

----------


## MAX

Ну и, финальный аккорд.
Все антенны, ПВД и датчики установленны на свои места. Пока вся мелочь держится и не отвалилась. Вроде ничего не забыл.
Не могу сказать, что моделька удалась на все 100%. Есть некоторые места, которые мне не очень нравятся. Но, тем не менее. Мне (как одному из причастных к разработке и производству этой модели) было важно проверить еще раз собираемость и смотрибельность модели. Ну, и заодно, на полочку что-то новое поставить. :Wink: 
Ну, что? Похож?

----------


## Nazar

Отлично Макс, взялись-бы за моделю в 48м, всего-то в полтора раза мастер увеличить. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, Володя!
Ага, и в восемь раз расходники.  :Biggrin: Форма большая получается. В вакуумную камеру не влазит. :Confused:

----------


## Baiji

Поздравляю, Максим!

Шикарный аппарат!!




> Ну, что? Похож?


Похож, похож! А масштаб то какой? 1:1?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо, Володя!
> Ага, и в восемь раз расходники. Форма большая получается. В вакуумную камеру не влазит.


Ну вакуумная камера дело наживное и не непреодолимое препятствие, было-бы желание и возможности, при необходимости фюзель можно и расчленить, но это я так, в плане своих фантазий.
Но тысяч за пять модель-бы взял с удовольствием и еще пяток питерских бы нашел. :Rolleyes: 
Но все мечты, мечты  :Frown:

----------


## KAJUK

=MAX;84045]Ну и, финальный аккорд.

Ну, что? Похож?

Замечательно получилось!!!
А.К.

----------


## alekom

Ооооочень здорово!!!!

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Олежек, готовься на следующей неделе на фотосессию. :Wink: Твой там не развалился еще? Устроим парный пилотаж.
Кстати, у меня для тебя еще кое-что есть. Травленка эдиковская для Си Кинга.

----------


## В.Марков

Отлично вышло!!

ПВД очень понравилось!! А вообще фотки хотелось бы большего размера...  ))))

----------


## MAX

Спасибо! Рад, что понравилось.
Вот, снял на другую камеру. Как положено, без вспышки. Ну и, размерчик чуть побольше.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Максим, поздравляю с завершением! Отличная работа!

----------


## alekom

> Спасибо!
> Олежек, готовься на следующей неделе на фотосессию.Твой там не развалился еще? Устроим парный пилотаж.
> Кстати, у меня для тебя еще кое-что есть. Травленка эдиковская для Си Кинга.


Зера! Гута! Как говорят французы)))
Созвонимся!!

----------


## rotfront

Очень красиво, МАХ!

Мучает правда мысль одна... даже и не знаю как-бы правильно и выразиться...
Вот не знаю, но почему-то хочется увидеть СУ-24М ВЭС/Стрим в твоём исполнении.
Что на это скажешь?
Может замутишь такое дело?

----------


## MAX

Су-24, говорите. :Confused:  Пока, наверное, нет. Не готов я пока. Больно уж серьезный аппарат.
Думаю, сейчас, китайца доделать в пару Т-50.

----------


## MAX

Это еще не все. :Wink: 
Чтобы было совсем красиво, решил установить еще и лестницу. 
Лестница взята из набора травления для Т-50 (Звезда) от китайской фирмы "Дрем Моделс". Травление само по себе не плохое, но не без ошибок. В частности, на леснице есть ошибка в виде лишней ступеньки. На самом деле нижние две ступеньки представляют собой две трубы обернутые войлоком для вытирания грязи с ботинок при посадке в самолет. Китайцы сделали только одну такую ступеньку (самую нижнюю). 
Я заменил эти ступеньки на отрезки пластикого прутка круглого сечения (0,5мм).
Вот, что получилось в итоге.

----------


## MAX

Лестница установлена на модель.
Теперь надо сделать кусочек рулежки и Сергея Богдана. :Biggrin:  Но это уже на следующей неделе.

----------


## Test-tehnik

Получилось просто здорово!

----------


## alekom

Да! Две трубы внизу... только нижняя на откидной части... Глянь......

----------


## MAX

Сегодня сделал небольшую подставку. Все просто - фоторамка, картон, политы от ICM и ж/д травка.
Осталось покрасить Сергея Богдана. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Вот и финиш.
Сергей Богдан занял свое место у самолета. 
Заодно подправил лестницу.
Все, модель полностью завершена. Тему ПАК ФА Т-50, для себя пока закрываю. Очередной модели Т-50, не предвидится. Ну, если только какая-нибудь Хася не сделает. Подождем серийного.
Всем спасибо за содействие, участие и поддержку.

----------


## alekom

Супер!!! Аж сердце ёкает! Жду в галереях%

----------


## Nazar

Опупенно, поздравляю Макс.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Олег, нам с тобой на одном поле биться придется, на ДИШе. :Biggrin:

----------


## KAJUK

> Вот и финиш.
> Сергей Богдан занял свое место у самолета. 
> Заодно подправил лестницу.
> Все, модель полностью завершена. Тему ПАК ФА Т-50, для себя пока закрываю. Очередной модели Т-50, не предвидится. Ну, если только какая-нибудь Хася не сделает. Подождем серийного.
> Всем спасибо за содействие, участие и поддержку.


Макс,о....но(обалденно).....

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Здоровская моделька у Максима получилась. :Eek: 
А,вот так,своеобразно видят модельку Резин Магазина некоторые немецкие моделисты :Confused: Мстят нам наверное за что-то :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

Не, ну у меня есть конечно выражения для описания увиденного. Но все они далеко не парламенские. Боюсь, что забанят на долго. :Wink: 
Короче, пусть красить сначала научатся. Заплатить, как бы, немало и так изголяться. Удачи им.

----------


## alekom

> А,вот так,своеобразно видят модельку Резин Магазина некоторые немецкие моделистыМстят нам наверное за что-то


За Май 1945)))

----------


## Nazar

> Здоровская моделька у Максима получилась.
> А,вот так,своеобразно видят модельку Резин Магазина некоторые немецкие моделистыМстят нам наверное за что-то


Вот уроды (с)  :Biggrin: 
А летчик фонарь молотком разбивал, как в маршрутке? Кресло то на месте. :Confused:

----------


## Уокер

Браво, Максим! Шедеврально!

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, Муса!
Я бы, всетаки, шедеврально не сказал бы. К чему придраться есть. Скажим так - успешно завершенный проект. :Wink:

----------

